# Help, I've broke my TiVo



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

N00bs (Like me) should be banned from doing anything to their Tivo, I bought it and it was working great but I tried doing something, I added the endpad module, and then edited the rc.sysinit file and added a line at the bottom, it didnt work so I deleted the line that I added then uploaded the file again, then mytivo locked out, so I pulled the plug and now it is stuck on the "Welcome, powering up" screen.

Help I want my Tivo Back!!!!

Im tearing my hair out, and am almost in tears.

Cheers

*I AM NOW OFFERING A £10 REWARD (TO BE SENT BY CHEQUE) TO ANYONE WHO CAN HELP ME FIX THIS*


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You will need to pull the drive and edit the rc.sysinit on your PC.

Boot from the SiliconDust NIC install CD, mount your system partition (4 or 7) and edit it with the joe editor (on the CD).


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> You will need to pull the drive and edit the rc.sysinit on your PC.
> 
> Boot from the , mount your system partition (4 or 7) and edit it with the joe editor (on the CD).


Thats fantastic, cheers

Just one quick question, what?

Sorry, I dont mean to be sarcastic, I just really havent got a clue.

What do I edit on the rc.sysinit file?

How do I "Mount my system partition 4 or 7" could somebody do me a quick walkthrough.

Sorry to be a huge pain.

Cheers


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Edit your rc.sysinit to remove the change that broke it 

To mount your system partition just type

mount /dev/hdX4 /mnt

where hdX is the port to which the drive is attached. If it doesn't work with 4 then try 7 instead. Your TiVo root directory should then be available at /mnt so you can access rc.sysinit at /mnt/etc/rc.d


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

I know am being a real pain, but I really havent got a clue, could you type a quick step by step ie.'
1. Press enter or type sucha thing

Im sorry, and am very greatful for your help


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

I put the CD in, press enter, and then it says you may login by typing 'root' have tried this and when i type edit /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit or if i change the directory and go to etc then rc.d and type edit to edit either of the files, the files are not the acutal files, I dont understand.

Also when I type root or if I type mount /dev/hdX4 /mnt it just comes us read-only

HELP!

I am so sorry for being a pain, I just want my Tivo Back


Whomever can help me get my TiVo working again will get a £10 cheque in the post!!!


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

IVE GOT IT WORKING, YAY!!!!!

TiVO Lives, i think I am going to leave it to the professionals now, I know its a shame to miss out on those modules such as Daily Mail (which just looks too complicatd to set up), and Endpad, but for now I will just manage as I am, unless I can find a friend who knows about these things


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

If you change your profile on here to indicate your location then someone nearby might be willing to help you get things set up. Just a suggestion.

Mike


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

And there should really be no need to touch the rc.sysinit file to get EndPad working...It is a lot safer to only add things to rc.sysinit.author, which does not stop Tivo from booting if you mess it up!


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Cainam said:


> And there should really be no need to touch the rc.sysinit file to get EndPad working...It is a lot safer to only add things to rc.sysinit.author, which does not stop Tivo from booting if you mess it up!


Or use Mr Andertons startup editor for TiVoweb, which is even easier to work with.....


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

I think I am just going to leave it alone for now, and live with it as it is, because I am understanding that you have to type the names of the programs that you want tTivo to endpad? is that correct or can you just get it to automatically endpad all shows with 3 or 4 mins, and can it do padding at the start?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If you don't put anything in the config file, IIRC, you can just specify global values for the start/end padding on the command line.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

20039700 said:


> I think I am just going to leave it alone for now, and live with it as it is, because I am understanding that you have to type the names of the programs that you want tTivo to endpad? is that correct or can you just get it to automatically endpad all shows with 3 or 4 mins, and can it do padding at the start?


I only use the original endpad, but with this one it sets "blanket" padding so, where possible, it will pad every program with the same amount. Both start and end padding if you choose.

I *think* the new endpad (the one maxwell's_daemon works on) is the same but you can explicitly set padding for specific programs if you choose.


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

Would Somebody Be Able To Create Me A Quick Walkthrough Guide On How To Install It As For Me Its One Of The Only Hacks That I Actually Need, Well I Wouldnt Mind Daily Mail But That Just Looks Like A Mine Field


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

rc.sysinit.author file

when i use hackman it says the file doesnt exist?

what do i do?


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

create it  

for example, if you have endpad in its own directory /var/hack/endpad and have set it to be executable (chmod +x endpad.tcl) and want 2 minutes start and 3 minutes end padding :-

make the root partition read/write
cd /etc/rc.d
echo '/var/hack/endpad/endpad.tcl -s 2 -e 3 -auto >> /dev/null &' > rc.sysinit.author
chmod +x rc.sysinit.author
make the root partition read only

this will make endpad start when the TiVo boots.

HTH
Mike


----------



## kelsirose02 (Apr 11, 2006)

I edited the /.profile and now my tivo is stuck in a boot cycle, I am kinda new to this So I need to know how to mount the drive in my pc?? Any help would be great


----------

